# HEY USIANS IS YOUR TAP WATER INFLAMMABLE?



## surskitty (Dec 12, 2011)

I AM ASKING THIS IN COMPLETE SERIOUSNESS

GO CHECK

AND THEN TELL ME


ETA: INFLAMMABLE MEANS CAPABLE OF BECOMING INFLAMED
SO IF YOU CAN LIGHT IT ON FIRE, IT IS INFLAMMABLE
IT IS ALSO FLAMMABLE
THEY MEAN THE SAME THING


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 12, 2011)

No. We've used tapwater to put out fires before and it (surprisingly!) didn't burst into flames.


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 12, 2011)

Dunno, but I'm not going to test it.

I'm somewhat sensitive to changes in temperature.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 12, 2011)

I wish, because that would be so much more interesting. But I just tested it with a match, and no.


----------



## .... (Dec 12, 2011)

Mine is flammable occasionally. ◔_◔


----------



## surskitty (Dec 12, 2011)

Blastoise Fortooate said:


> No. We've used tapwater to put out fires before and it (surprisingly!) didn't burst into flames.


Wow!  I guess you're not somewhere with much in the way of oil deposits, huh.


----------



## Music Dragon (Dec 12, 2011)

I take it you guys don't drink your tap water, then?


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 12, 2011)

What the hell did you do to your tap water???? Over here we drink it...


----------



## Harlequin (Dec 12, 2011)

the tapwater back home (not in cardiff) tastes lovely and doesn't burn :(


----------



## nastypass (Dec 12, 2011)

Tarvos said:


> What the hell did you do to your tap water???? Over here we drink it...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fracking!  god bless america

my water did not go WHOOSH when i held a lighter to it just now, so i'm operating under the assumption that it is not flammable.  for now.


----------



## surskitty (Dec 12, 2011)

Music Dragon said:


> I take it you guys don't drink your tap water, then?


Not if it burns, we don't.  But these days you actually need to make sure you can't light your tap water on fire.





Meursault said:


> my water did not go WHOOSH when i held a lighter to it just now, so i'm operating under the assumption that it is not flammable.  for now.


Yet, anyway.


The EPA thinks the whole thing with a lot of people being able to light their tap water on fire _might_ be a result of fracking.  Might.  Oil companies deny this.  I wonder how they explain methane and their various chemicals getting into the drinking water, then!  It's not as though fracking works by shoving a metric fuckton of previously-clean water (they refuse to try brackish water; drinking-quality water only!!  DURING DROUGHTS.) laden with chemicals into reservoirs deep underground or anything!  There's no way this could fuck up wells.


Legendaryseeker, if you're in the US and particularly if you're in Wyoming, Pennsylvania, or Texas, you might want to test to make sure you can't light it on fire.  Carefully.


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 12, 2011)

Oh, I live in CA.

And I don't drink tap, we have filtered water or something (unless that's the same thing?)


----------



## H-land (Dec 12, 2011)

Well, I'm pretty sure we've used tap water to put out fires at school before, and that's the same water supply as for my house at home.
I voted "I am a loser who refuses to test this in case it means I then have no eyebrows" though, not because I'm worried it'll mean I have no eyebrows, but because I don't want to light the dorm on fire, and I don't even have a lighter here.
Think I saw a proposal to start fracking around here, but I don't think it went through. Man, I hope it didn't go through.


----------



## surskitty (Dec 13, 2011)

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Oh, I live in CA.
> 
> And I don't drink tap, we have filtered water or something (unless that's the same thing?)


That is still tap water!





H-land said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure we've used tap water to put out fires at school before, and that's the same water supply as for my house at home.
> I voted "I am a loser who refuses to test this in case it means I then have no eyebrows" though, not because I'm worried it'll mean I have no eyebrows, but because I don't want to light the dorm on fire, and I don't even have a lighter here.
> Think I saw a proposal to start fracking around here, but I don't think it went through. Man, I hope it didn't go through.


Well, if your tap water's inflammable, it'll usually only burn for a second or two because methane goes up like ... methane.  There's some other inflammable things in there too but it still won't remain on fire long.  But the fact it goes on fire at all is kind of impressive.  And special.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 13, 2011)

Viki said:


> Wow!  I guess you're not somewhere with much in the way of oil deposits, huh.


Nope, not really. I mean, not locally or anything. I can't really vouch for the whole state.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 13, 2011)

fuck i can't put out all these fires _what have you done_


----------



## Zero Moment (Dec 13, 2011)

Twilight Sparkle said:


> fuck i can't put out all these fires _what have you done_










i did this man
i made this hapen

EDIT: I just have to know
Is your house actually on fire now?


----------



## Phantom (Dec 13, 2011)

I voted for keeping my eyebrows. Thank you very much.

But I doubt there will be fire, being Minnesota and all.

Also, this.


----------



## shadow_lugia (Dec 22, 2011)

My family can't light our tapwater on fire becuase we live on city water (despite the fact that this is more of a town than a city).

However, we probably wouldn't have to look very far to find some messed-up water, seeing as we live in the large belt in the west that is _covered_ in fracking sites. You can pretty much see at least one, usually around five when you stand from any spot unless you go up to the mountains or a national park or something.

Flammability realy isn't the only thing, either. We watched a documentary on this a year or two ago, and apparently those chemicals do some crazy things to water. If you take a blowtorch to a tub of water in some places, it will begin to form little balls of plastic. If a farmer refuses to give up some of their land for a frack drill, the government will seize it anyway. The contaminated water screws up every living thing that comes into contact with it, and like I said, the drills are usually put in the middle of a field filled with crops, which most people around here tend to eat a lot.

So anyway, Colorado is pretty much just a screwed up state that exists pretty much for the soul purpose of recreation and water-induced epidemics. Wyoming is kind of like that too, but with less skiing.


----------



## Ryan the Terrible (Dec 27, 2011)

I am a loser because I am fond of my eyebrows.


----------



## Datura (Jan 1, 2012)

Where's the "Not yet! I sure do love fracking!" option?


----------



## Dialga Of Time (Jan 5, 2012)

If i do try it and burst into flames, who's gonna take my place? Entei, substitute for me pease!

There must always be a Manipulator of Time....


----------

